# A H Stephens State Park in Georgia



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi Rhonda Lynn.....don't know a thing about the state park but thought I'd share this....the local TVA map store closed..online is still open..so the only place I know of to get topo's locally is at the Cherokee Forest service headquarters in Cleveland....

I think I'm having map withdrawals.....lol.....I've got a lot of maps...but Rhonda Lynn's map collection is amazing! 

Good to see you post, hope Hanks well!


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

I have been there. I wouldn't say there are lots of trails for several days. The good news is that you are only about 30 miles from Hard Labor State Park and Watson Mill state park that also have trails. The park is at the edge of town (what there is of a town). There is a power line out of the park that you can follow out to a dirt road. From the dirt road you can ride to town. My dad and I did and tied the horses in front of the mayor's office and walked around. We were quite the spectacle in town. The cabins aren't far from the horse campground.


----------

